# Short shifter problomes..



## hondahater1989 (Jun 10, 2007)

whats up everyone.. just put a shortshifter in my 2001 audi a6 2.7.. it was easy to rip the stock one out but when it came to puting in the new one i had a few problomes..there were a bunch of parts that didnt fit.. i put it togather but the gears arent right.. 1st and 2nd arent in the right place..they are over to the right to far and revers is realy messed up.. any one had this problome befor?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Short shifter problomes.. (hondahater1989)*

Hey Hondahater
Sorry to hear things did not go as smooth. Did you adjust the "center point" of the shifter? If memory serves you could adjust it up and down (where it fastens to the main shift linkage).
What is the trouble with reverse? Liek I said in my other post I put mine in the wrong way round the first time. Can you get into reverse without pushing down on the shifter? 
What brand of shifter did you buy? Did you take pictures of it?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## hondahater1989 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Short shifter problomes.. (Massboykie)*

hey massboyki.. the info u gave me befor was great.it was a big help. the hole thing with reverse is that i cen get into it with out pushing down and rest of the gears are okay.. what do u think about the hole reverse thing. did i put it in the rong way?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Short shifter problomes.. (hondahater1989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondahater1989* »_. did i put it in the rong way?









Sorry to be the bearer of bad news... but yes looks like you did.








I did the same thing, and I was following the instructions too! Now I don't feel so bad!








The "square" side is (B) in the pics. Sorry I found these pics after my post, not mine, S4 I think. Figured might be handy to throw them in a PDF. This is exactly what my shifter looked like though.
http://www.VAGLinks.com/Docs/A...d.pdf
If you look at the pics of the stock and new shifters side by side, you can see the little "nipple" (A)







on the side. This is the guy that keeps you from going into reverse without pushing down. You'll see yours is on the wrong side (left if I remember correctly) and it should be on the right so it can hook under the "ring". If that makes any sense.
Hope that helps. I don't remember where i got those pictures from, so thanks to the photographer!
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## hondahater1989 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Short shifter problomes.. (Massboykie)*

thanks alot for the help massboykie.you were a big help.. i thought that was what happend from the start.


----------

